# ok gurus....any scrap in a Ricoh table top copier?



## Charlena (Jul 9, 2007)

Please tell me yes!
I cant wait to rip this thing apart.


----------



## jimdoc (Jul 9, 2007)

I am not sure of what value would be in the parts, but I
can tell you dissect it in an area you don't want to get
dirty. Copiers and printers tend to make a mess when
you rip them apart without being careful.
I have a bunch of them in waiting, but I don't like messing
with them untill the time is right. I have to be really bored.
I think the heating element may have ruthenium paste on it.


----------



## PhillipJ (Jul 9, 2007)

Charlena.

I remember taking one apart. I don't recolect finding much gold tho.

And jimdoc is right about the mess. That part I remember real good. It was full of black powder that got all over everything.


----------



## mike.fortin (Jul 9, 2007)

Charlena--open up the front takeout the waste toner catcher. That will solve 3/4 of mess. The glassdeck on it is optically ground and worth a few $ to repair types. You should see what they get chargd for new ones. The manuals can be sold on ebay. There is a verycool double convex enlarging lense in most copiers. I keep them all. Servos have some value. The fans are removable. The pcb is small. Jimdoc is right. Not my first choice to tearup. Too much plastic and I dont have a chipper yet. Mike.


----------



## aflacglobal (Jul 10, 2007)

Take a water hose with some soap to that dam thing. :shock: :shock: 
Been their done that. I took a bunch of big motors ( like the size of a car tire ) apart. They were d/c generators from a navy ship. Graphite from the brushs and years of running and combine that with oil. OMG , it won't wash off. :lol:


----------



## Charlena (Jul 22, 2007)

[


But I like getting dirt on the end of my nose! 

Thanks all...ya i think ill save this for as long as I can stand to trip over it 
or one day when im really mad so I can do my "Char anger management therapy" with it...



quote="aflacglobal"]Take a water hose with some soap to that dam thing. :shock: :shock: 
Been their done that. I took a bunch of big motors ( like the size of a car tire ) apart. They were d/c generators from a navy ship. Graphite from the brushs and years of running and combine that with oil. OMG , it won't wash off. :lol:[/quote]


----------

